# A tube amp purchase comparsion for your consideration please



## olddog (Dec 21, 2008)

I am looking at two tube amps for purchase that will be for music only. Pre-pro will be a Denon 988 AVR with a Sony CD 200 CD changer in then pre out to tube amp. I have dedicated 1 of the channels on the AVR for this.
Speakers are B&W 805s.
For consideration is:
Jolida 502a 350.00
Yaqin VK-2100 300.00
Your thoughts are appreciated.
Signal path will be the CD via optical to the AVR (to take advantage of the superior Burr Brown DACs in the AVR) then pre-out to the tube amp then to the speakers.
Thanks


----------



## Jon Liu (May 21, 2007)

I think either are decent choices to go with. I hear more things about Jolida in general, but that doesn't necessarily mean Jolida is better. It may be an instance where trials for both are necessary to see which one works better in your situation.

Sorry I can't be much more help...


----------



## jackfish (Dec 27, 2006)

I'd go with the Yaqin. It is more powerful and I think has a little better sound. In addition, you can find one new for under $200 on eBay. I'd also be careful about appropriately matching the output from your receiver's pre outs with the inputs of the integrated tube amp. I also don't know if the transport on that CD changer will do justice to that DAC.


----------



## Josuah (Apr 26, 2006)

I've heard great things about both, but only heard Jolida stuff myself. The Jolida gear I heard was one of their more expensive pieces though. I thought it sounded very good.


----------

